# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  kako to ide iz moje  hrane u mlijeko?

## lukava puščica

zna li mi netko objasniti kako nastaje mlijeko
 i što u njemu ima
 i na koji način se ono što sam pojela u mlijeku opet manifestira?

naime, stalno slušam ne smije se jesti ovo, ne smije se jesti ono... 
ovdje i u rodilištu sam čula: jedi sve, ako primijetiš da malcu nešto škodi, to izbaci. 
malac se nekad grči, prducka, al teško mi je izolirati pojedinu namirnicu.

zato se i pitam, ako neke stvari nas napuhavaju u našem želucu ili crijevima, kako mogu napuhavati i njih ako se skroz razgrade na molekule i onda pretvore u mlijeko? ne kužim to nikako, to bi značilo da se u mlijeku ponovo sintetiziraju u prvotni neprobavljiviji oblik i onda rade probleme? (to ja ovako laički sebi ilustriram)

ima li tko da stručan da mi rasvijetli ovaj misterij?

----------


## molly

Nism strucnjak. Govorim ti kao mama koja je prvo dijete dojila 4 godine, a drugo dijete ima 1 godinu i jos uvijek dojim. Nikada nisam pripremila mlijecnu formulu.

Ono sto sam naucila s dvoje djece je da ne trazim strucna i dokazana objasnjenja jer se sve to s vremenom mijenja.
Reci cu samo da se prije 20-30 godina novorodencadi u bolnici nije nista davalo jesti nekoliko dana (tako je rekao dr. Jack Newman na pretprosloj mlijecnoj konferenciji). Onda se neko vrijeme sopalo "gladnu" novorodencad mlijecnom formulom, a sada se tezi ka tome da novorodence samo doji i pojede koliko mu je potrebno.

Osobno sam 10 dana pila velike kolicine limunade (limun, med, voda) na preporuku svog lijecnika, a beba je imala nekoliko mjeseci. I sve je bilo u redu. Receno mi je da se mlijeko skisa. Beba je i dalje slasno dojila i bila sretna.

Opustis se, uzivas, a tek ako beba pocne cudno povracati bez povisene temperature, pokusas se sjetiti sto si jela.

----------


## ljiljan@

Ja sam treće dijete dojila tri godine i devet mjeseci.
Na temelju svog iskustva reći ću ti - ne slušaj pedijatre, većina ih je pod utjecajem propagande proizvođača i distributera mliječnih formula. Na ovom forumu dobit ćeš jako dobre savjete. Meni su bili presudni u odluci da dojim.
Ali jedan savjet se u mom slučaju pokazao loš i prestala sam ga slušati. To je savjet da kao dojilja smijem sve jesti i piti. Morala sam izbaciti vindijino kozje mlijeko iz svoje prehrane, zatim grahorice i svu tešku hranu koja napuhava. Pila sam mlijeko, ali sam se pobrinula da imam domaće. Prebacila sam se na piletinu, puretinu umjesto odojka. Povrće kuhano, isto tako i voće -  kompot umjesto svježeg. Nakon 6 mjeseci isključivog dojenja sve je moglo po starom...
To je moje iskustvo, tvoje će možda biti drugačije.
Da napomenem najvažnije - poslije "krive" hrane, poglavito kad bih popila kupovno kozje mlijeko, Ivan bi tijekom dojenja puštao sisu i vrištao. Ja bih bila jako tužna i jadna u tim trenucima, pitala sam se da li to otrov curi iz nje kad je njegova reakcija ako jaka. Promjenom prehrane, sve je bilo super, bez takvih scena, zadovoljna beba i ja.

----------


## Mater Studiorum

> ima li tko da stručan da mi rasvijetli ovaj misterij?


I ja se to već dugo pitam.
A čujem samo špekulacije, vlastita iskustva i slično.

----------


## EvaMONA

> a tek ako beba pocne cudno povracati bez povisene temperature, pokusas se sjetiti sto si jela.


potpisujem. prvih 5 mj. sam dosta pazila jer u obitelji ima alergija+nisam jela jako masno, ali kad je imala 9 mj. svoju sam prvu curku odvela u slavoniju kod rodbine. bila je jesen i ja već neko vrijeme nisam pazila na prehranu i kod sestrične sam pojela svježe napravljene ukiseljene paprike. dakle E. se ispovraćala tu večer kad je zaspala da me uhvatila panika, ali uskoro sam se sjetila kisele paprike koju sam pojela za ručak.
tako da ako bude neki ekstrem i kod djeteta će reakcija biti takva da ćeš se odmah sjetiti što si neuobičajeno pojela.

----------


## kahna

ljiljan@ zbilja mi je malo čudno ovo što navodiš

može se dogoditi da djetetu smeta neka namirnica, ali u smislu alergije, ovo što ti pišeš vjerovatno se događalo iz nekog drugog razloga  :Undecided:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Bok Lukava P.!

Postavila si vrlo zanimljivo pitanje, a tvoje mišljenje je ful na tragu onog što je znanstveno i dokazano.  Majčino mlijeko se stvara u mliječnim mjehurićima koji se nalaze u dojkama.  Točan sadržaj mlijeka (odnosno omjer hranjivih tvari poput proteina, vode, masti) ovisi o tome koliko je prošlo od zadnje trudnoće odnosno poroda - mlijeko koje proizvodi majka koja ima nedonošće od par dana se bitno razlikuje po sastavu od mlijeka koje proizvodi majka koja doji dijete koje je rođeno u terminu i ima nekoliko tjedana, koje se opet razlikuje od mlijeka majke koja doji dijete od 2 godine.

Tvari iz hrane koje mama konzumira ne ulaze u mlijeko 'direktno' nego se prvo abzorbiraju kroz majčin probavni sustav i onda dalje rasporede kroz tijelo i tako ulaze u sastav mlijeka.  Tako da primjerice vitamin C u kupusu koje je majka pojela ulazi u majčin probavni sustav i raspodijeli po tijelu i tako i u mlijeku.  

Obično pojedinačne tvari iz pojedinačne hrane koje majka jede ne utječu drastično na konstituciju mlijeka niti dijete ne (uglavnom) reagira na njih sa par bitnih iznimka
1) proteini iz kravljeg miljeka mogu se nalaziti u majčinom mlijeku i nekoj djeci smetaju
2) alkohol prijeđe direktno u mlijeko, koliko gaima u majčinom tijelu toliko gaima u mlijeku; preporučava se da primjerice alkohol i kofein  izbjegavaju (alkohol pogotovo) za vrijeme dojenja i ako se baš moraju konzumirati da se konzumiraju primjerice odmah nakon podoja tako da se stignu metabolizirati (odnosno smanjiti bar malo) do sljedećeg podoja i da se striktno pazi na količinu.

Treba naglasiti da majka treba jesti raznovrsnu, kvalitetnu i hranjivu hranu bogatu vitaminima.  Sezonsko voće i povrće, cijele žitarice, mahunarke, meso, riba, sve je to dobro i poželjno.

Ako majka primjeti da jedna namirnica njenom djetetu ne paše, može probat tu namirnicu izbaciti iz prehrane nekoliko dana / tjedana (bar 5 dana) i vidjeti kako dijete reagira - postoje djeca koja su zaista preosjetljiva na neke tvari.  No, to je iznimka a ne pravilo.  Većina djece neće reagirati na hranu koja majka konzumira.  Grčići i prduckanje su nešto što ima večina djece u prvim mjesecima života i nisu sami po sebi razlog za brigu.

A jedna zanimljivost je da primjerice u Kini, dojiljama se kuha posebna juha od češnjaka za povečavanje količine i sastav mlijeka, a češnjak se kod nas (obično) zabraja u stvari koje treba izbjegavati za vrijeme dojenja.  Rekla bih da je to više naše kulturološko nasljeđe nego znanstveno dokazane činjenice poput one koje sam nabrajala gore.

Nadam se da sam ti pomogla  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

da se ja nadovežem, svašta sam izbacila iz prehrane, jer je mali alergićar, ali sam češnjak ostavila

----------


## ljiljan@

> ljiljan@ zbilja mi je malo čudno ovo što navodiš
> 
> može se dogoditi da djetetu smeta neka namirnica, ali u smislu alergije, ovo što ti pišeš vjerovatno se događalo iz nekog drugog razloga


Ne znam kahna kako i zašto.
Ali je bilo upravo tako kako pričam.
I stvarno mislim da je u otkrivanju "pogrešne" hrane za dojilju majčinski osjećaj nezamjenjiv.
A kad jednom otkriješ što smeta, onda nema zabune.

----------


## Ginger

sa obje svoje curke sam jela (i još uvijek jedem) sve
i ljuto, i začinjeno, i češnjak
nisam primjetila da im je nešto smetalo
mislila sam da mlađoj smeta mlijeko, jer joj je jedno vrijme stolica bila zelenkasata, al se ispostavilo da je to zbog nečeg drugog..
da, samo prvih mjesec dana nisam jela mahunarke

----------


## Anđa

Nisam sigurna, ali mislim da moja mala reagira na kravlje mlijeko. Ja sam ga dosta pila (kakao za doručak, riža na mlijeku za večeru) i imala je krvave točkice u stolici. Prvi put sam se uplašila i poslala stolicu na analizu, ali sve je bilo ok. Za par dana opet i to baš u periodu kada sam dosta pila milk. Onda sam negdje čitala za kravlje m. da može biti uzrok. Ako je to tako, da li mogu jesti jogurt i mliječne prerađevine? Ako ne, s čim da zamjenim unos kalcija?! 

Dva puta nakon što sam jela kikiriki imala je proljev. Tako da se to više ne usudim jesti. A sada mi je dobila lagani pelenski osip. Nije strašno, ali me zabrinjava da se ne proširi. Jer ga je pred 2 dana bilo manje, sada se malo proširilo iako perem u kamilici, luftam guzu. Na Rodi piše da je to alergijski prsten i da dojilja izbaci iz prehrane ono što ga je moglo uzrokovati. Ne znam. Btw beba je 5 i pol mj, isključivo dojena i sada se prvi put pojavio osip.

----------


## ljiljan@

Anđo ja ti vjerujem. Premda je ovo pitanje pokretačica topika postavila na način da predodređuje nepostojanje korelacije između hrane i majčinog mlijeka, ja sam itekako iskusila vezu moje prehrane i reakcije djeteta na moje mlijeko. Reakcije je imao na moju konzumaciju kupovnog kravljeg mlijeka, ponavljam...na domaće ne.
U jednom časopisu o trudnoći i dojenčadi jedna je nutricionistica pisala o svojoj prekomjernoj želji i konzumaciji kikirikija u trudnoći i kasnije alergije djeteta na kikiriki. Ako uzmemo u obzir da djetetu ne daješ kikiriki u prvoj godini života zaista je čudno da se javi alergija kod djeteta više od godinu dana nakon prekida hranjenja putem posteljice,odnosno godinu dana nakon rođenja...
Ali kad bi se te molekule hrane zaista tako razgradile i kad ne bi imale nimalo utjecaja na majčino mlijeko - tada bi bio dopušten i alkohol, zar ne? A ipak nije.

----------


## minji otrok

ah, dani dojenja...
najzdraviji jelovnici u mom životu... celulit nestao kao rukom odnešen  :Smile: 
puno, puno sam pila, najčešće mlijeko - vindijino 3,2% mm (ono u boci, zelena etiketa). Jela sam puno juhica (domaćih, naravno), svaki dan barem 2 puta. Pila sam puno kompota (jabuke, šljive, dunje). Uopće - konzumacija tekućina je bila enormno povećana, jako sam žeđala, a ako nisam pila, izgledalo mi je da se ni mlijeko ne stvara (naravno da nije tako, stvaralo se ali ga je bilo manje). Sve osim doručka je bila kuhana hrana. Gazirana pića koja volim su bila na listi zabranjenih. Čokolada o kojoj sam ovisna je bila samo za slučaj dizanja raspoloženja u krizi od nesanice  :Smile:  Nije mi odgovarala kisela hrana.
Stariji prvih pola godine nije dobio ni žlicu vode - isključivo mlijeko iz cice  :Smile:  A bilo je jako toplo (rođen je u 8.mj.). 
Mlađi je bio jako velika beba (preko 4 i pol kg na rođenju), i njemu sam nakon 10-tak dana odlučila dati mliječnu formulu, jer mi se činilo da je mlijeka premalo, i jer sam željela (iskreno) uloviti koji sat sna. No, ulovila sam samo još veću nesanicu  :Smile:  Od te jedne bočice dobio je zatvor i osip, pa smo par dana svi bili nervozniji.

Inače, pitanje iz ove teme trenutno zaokuplja i moje klince  :Smile:

----------


## krumpiric

Iskreno, da 2 godine moram jesti ograničeno, to bi me jako obeshrabrivalo.
Jela bi ograničeno kad bi dijete imalo neke probleme (bilo kakve) uzrokovane mojom prehranom (alergije, reakcije na mlječne proizvode...)
Inače, mislim da su meniji koji se promoviraju dojiljama samo još jedna otežavajuća okolnost, u svrhu marginalizacije nečeg što je samo po sebi jednostavno i prirodno.

----------


## minji otrok

krumpirić,
mislim da ne bi trebalo biti ograničenja u prehrani dojilja, osim načelnog savjeta da se pripazi na "junk food", začine i alkohol.
Koliko se sjećam - preoruka je hraniti se raznoliko. Posebnih ograničenja nema. Naravno da ćeš prestati konzumirati namirnice za koje je očito da djetetu stvaraju nekakve smetnje (grčeve, nadimanje, osip, alergije).
I da, sjećam se da mi je patronažna sestra rekla da izbjegavam hranu koja je alergogena npr.jagode, kikiriki. I da ne pijem Coca-Colu.

----------


## lukava puščica

> Premda je ovo pitanje pokretačica topika postavila na način da predodređuje nepostojanje korelacije između hrane i majčinog mlijeka, ja sam itekako iskusila vezu moje prehrane i reakcije djeteta na moje mlijeko.


hvala svima na odgovorima!

pokretačica topika ne negira korelaciju između hrane i majčinog mlijeka. 
apsolutno netočno. 
znam da ono što jedem završi u mom mlijeku i da moje mlijeko mijenja okus oisno o hrani. 
ono što me zanimalo je da mi netko tko ima znanja o tome objasni taj metabolizam - dakle KAKO  se hrana koja se rastvori opet kasnije spoji u mlijeku na način da bi bebu mogla napuhavati ili smetati? to mi je jako nejasno.

inače imam iskustva s dojenjem, 1. dijete sam dojila 18mj i isprobala svakakve varijante posebne prehrane, plakao je ko lud prvih mjeseci. ovo 2. dijete se nikad na ništa nije žalilo, ja jedem sve ko termit, šta god padne pod ruku, bebač ni a ni be ne komentira, jedino nekad prducka al s veseljem  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

mene više zanima kak to nekaj kaj majka stoput preradi opet izazove alergiju kod klinaca

----------


## Beti3

> ono što me zanimalo je da mi netko tko ima znanja o tome objasni taj metabolizam - dakle KAKO  se hrana koja se rastvori opet kasnije spoji u mlijeku na način da bi bebu mogla napuhavati ili smetati? to mi je jako nejasno.



Ne, hrana se ne spoji ponovo u mlijeku. Ono što izaziva alergiju, tzv. alergeni su molekule koje se ne probave ni ne promijene u probavnom traktu niti pri prijelazu iz krvi u mliječne žlijezde gdje se mlijeko stvara. Isto tako ono što izaziva gorak okus, kiseli, ljuti, su isto molekule koje mogu nepromijenjene prijeći kroz stijenke tankog crijeva (skupa sa hranjivim tvarima) u krv pa onda u mliječne žlijezde.
Mliječne žlijezde stvaraju mlijeko, a u mliječnim kanalićima se mlijeko skuplja.
Hrana koju pojedemo ne probavlja se jednako. Ovisi o enzimima u probavnom traktu, o kiselini u želucu, o žuči...Zato ono što jednoj mami ode u mlijeko, drugoj možda neće. Svi smo različiti.

Pokušala sam objasniti jednostavno, jer tu se još radi i o osmozi pri prijelazu stanične membrane, pa razlici tlaka. Proces je vrlo kompliciran, a i mora biti jer je majčino mlijeko najbolja stvar na svijetu za svaku bebu.

A ono da mama može odrediti koju hranu ne bi trebala jesti ravnajući se po svojoj bebi, je potpuno točno. :Yes:

----------


## jelena.O

> , tzv. alergeni su molekule koje se ne probave ni ne promijene u probavnom traktu niti pri prijelazu iz krvi u mliječne žlijezde gdje se mlijeko stvara. Isto tako ono što izaziva gorak okus, kiseli, ljuti, su isto molekule koje mogu nepromijenjene prijeći kroz stijenke tankog crijeva (skupa sa hranjivim tvarima) u krv pa onda u mliječne žlijezde.


 a kaj bi trebalo napravit da se probave tj. da ne rade alergiju.
Dali ima veze krvne grupe majke i djece u tome

----------


## Beti3

Koliko ja znam tu se ne može ništa učiniti, ali možda netko zna drugačije. I krvne grupe nemaju veze, nisam nikad ni učila ni čula da imaju.

----------


## S2000

Ja sam isla s tezom da jedem sve dok ne osjetim da mu smeta. 
A zasmetalo mu je jedino kad sam jela nesto s tartufima-guza mu se malo zacrvenila. To vise ne jedem- bit ce prilike za koju godinu. I nekam primjetim kad popijem malo vise narancade ili limunade da mu se oko guze zacrveni- tako da sam i to svela na minimum. 

Jednom sam u razgovoru s pedijatricom na temi o dohrani spomenula da on vec uci razlicite okuse kroz moje mlijeko, a pedijatrica mi je rekla da to nije istina. 
Nema ona pojma, ja vjerujem da beba osjeti razliku.
Pa zar nije bilo nekih istrazivanja gdje su odrasli "istrazivaci" pili mljeko neke majke ? Jesu li osjetili drukcije okuse?? Bas sam znatizeljna  :Smile:

----------


## Honey

> Jednom sam u razgovoru s pedijatricom na temi o dohrani spomenula da on vec uci razlicite okuse kroz moje mlijeko, a pedijatrica mi je rekla da to nije istina. 
> Nema ona pojma, ja vjerujem da beba osjeti razliku.
> Pa zar nije bilo nekih istrazivanja gdje su odrasli "istrazivaci" pili mljeko neke majke ? Jesu li osjetili drukcije okuse?? Bas sam znatizeljna


Normalno da beba osjeti razlike u okusima. Mlijeko se stalno mijenja u sastavu već od jednog do drugog podoja. Ma čak i u toku jednog podoja. To je potvrđeno već odavno.
http://www.easybabylife.com/taste-of-breastmilk.html :



> A team of Danish researchers recently found that what a breastfeeding mother eats ha quite an instant effect on the taste of the breastmilk. It was also found that this taste actually affects her baby's food preferences.
> 
> Since the nursing baby's first contact with different flavors will be through the variation of mom's milk, the research team believes that this may very well explain why some babies prefer or refuses to eat certain foods.
> 
> The study was carried out with a group of 18 breastfeeding moms, who were asked to consume certain capsules with various flavorings, such as caraway seed, liquorice, menthol, and banana.
> 
> After that, samples of their milk were analyzed after 2, 4, 6 and 8 hours. This showed that the flavors did reach the milk almost immediately after the woman consumed it. The different flavors then stayed in the milk for various amounts of time. For example both caraway seed and licorice flavor stayed for over two hours, while banana was gone after one hour. All different flavor compounds were gone after 8 hours.


I ne samo to, beba u maminom trbuhu osjeća okuse hrane koju je mama pojela već od 12. tjedna života!
http://allonhealth.com/health-news/b...milk-taste.htm :



> Research recently revealed that an unborn baby is able to taste the different flavours of the foods its mother eats - an ability which can affect the tastes a child prefers in later life.
> 
> In a study published by the Monell Institute in America, researchers found that babies whose mothers had been given regular doses of carrot juice while pregnant preferred the taste of carrots far more than babies whose mothers had not.
> 
> It is thought that the tastes of foods a mother eats can be transmitted to her baby through the amniotic fluid surrounding the child, which it begins to swallow at about the 12th week of pregnancy.
> 
> 'During an ultrasound scan, it is not unusual to see foetuses sticking out their tongues - where their tastebuds are located - as if they are tasting the amniotic fluid,' says Professor Stuart Campbell, a pioneer of ultrasound diagnosis and consultant at the Centre for Reproduction and Advanced Technology in London.
> 
> 'Sometimes, you can see a baby doing this screw up its face, as if it doesn't like the taste of what its mother has eaten.'
> ...

----------


## S2000

tekju honey bas si honey  :Smile: 

a pedica me nagovarala na sok od jabuke sa 4 i pol mjeseca da se beba navikne na novi okus. taj sok sam ja popila, a beba okusila kroz mlijeko hehe

jedino sto sam si ja imala u glavi da okusi prelaze u mlijeko dosta kasnije (npr sutradan).

----------


## lukava puščica

beti hvala ti! pomogla si.

----------


## Beti3

Drago mi je! Neka beba uživa u raznim okusima maminog mlijeka. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lidać2

Ovi je jako jakonzanimljiva tema...
Bas je i mene zanimalo kako dode okus u mlijeko ako mlijeko nastaje od krvi...

U biti do ove teme nisam ni znala kako tocno nastaje mlijeko...iako mi ovo treca beba nisam razmisljala...

Stalno su mi govorili "pazi kako jedes i sl."pa sam zivjela u zabludi da ono sto ja jedem "jede"i moja beba...

Ja iskreno nikada nisam pazila sto jedem (mozda s prvom curkom kada sam se bojala kockicu cokolade pojest)...sada jedem bas sve...od ljutog,kiselog ma bas sve...i nikada nisam imala problema...

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni isto. 

Ali ova priča o okusima se čini mambo jambo.  :Smile:  Zašto? Npr. kiseline? Kiseli ocat, limunada, i štogod kiselo još - ulazi u želudac, koji je daleko kiseliji. Zaključimo sami dalje. Možda tvar poput capsaicina iz ljute paprike, ako kola krvlju, pa uđe u mlijeko. Ali to bi bile takve smiješne koncentracije da je apsurdno to nazvati nekom promjenom okusa mlijeka. Zatim, ovo da fetus osjeti okus hrane koju mama pojede. A okuse osjećamo pupoljcima na jeziku, ne želucem. Fetus prima hranjive tvari iz pupčane vrpce. Koja se spaja na organizam direkt, ne na usta. Mijenja se okus plodove vode, jer piški u nju.  :Smile:  Pišalina opet ima ono što je preuzela iz krvi, koja je više manje uvijek istog okusa. Tko nije probao neka proba.  :Grin: 

Nisam ni ja pazila kako jedem. Jela sam grahorice odmah po povratku iz rodilišta. Da, beba je u drugom mjesecu života bljuckala, i prduckala, i imala eksplozivne stolice. Prvo dvoje iz tehničkih razloga - nije znala stati kad joj je dosta, i nije znala podrigivati, a drugo jer su joj crijeva konačno počele kolonizirati dobre bakterije, ili od neisprđenog zraka.

----------


## Beti3

Bakterije koloniziraju bebina crijeva istog časa kad se rodi. Već pri prolasku kroz rodnicu, beba dođe u dodir sa bakterijama, a čim izađe, bakterija ima,,,milione.
No, postoji razlika u količini vrsta bakterija vezano od toga da li je beba samo dojena, hranjena ADom ili već na dohrani.

Ako vas baš zanima, guglajta MIKROBIOM. Zanimljivo je
Evo linkat ću jedno http://www.prirodanporod.com/ljudski...og-majcinstva/

----------


## zutaminuta

Nda, ali kad se beba rodi tih milijun bakterija joj ne uđe odjednom u crijeva.
Ne znam za razliku u količini vrsta bakterija, ali znam da sam i sama imala u poodrasloj dobi eksplozivne stolice ako bi me dohvatio neki virus, pa onda možda ako nisu bakterije krivci, možda su virusi.

----------


## Beti3

> Zatim, ovo da fetus osjeti okus hrane koju mama pojede. A okuse osjećamo pupoljcima na jeziku, ne želucem. Fetus prima hranjive tvari iz pupčane vrpce. Koja se spaja na organizam direkt, ne na usta. Mijenja se okus plodove vode, jer piški u nju.  Pišalina opet ima ono što je preuzela iz krvi, koja je više manje uvijek istog okusa. Tko nije probao neka proba.


Smijem malo komentirati  :Smile:  ? I fetus ima okusne pupoljke. Znači-može osjetiti okus.

Ne trebaš probati pišaku, no postoje i druge tekućine koje izlučuju ljudi, a da nam nisu tako odvratne, možemo ih probati okusnim pupoljcima na jeziku  :Smile: 
Slina. Svaki put kad se ljubimo kušaš slinu svoga partnera. Nije uvijek istog ukusa, ako je dragi (draga) jeo češnjak, ljute papričice, puno slatkiša, pa i neke lijekove...itekako osjetiš promjenu okusa. (Da ne spomenem druge tekućine, ipak je ovo tema o dojenju, iako se seksa uopće ne treba sramiti)

A sve se te izlučevine rade od hrane, kroz crijevnu membranu, pa u razne žlijezde, koja je tvornica to ljudsko tijelo!  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Znam da ima, ali ne papa majčinu krv na usta. Krv cirkulira direkt iz vrpce u organizam.
Ono što bi mogao okusiti je, kao što sam napisala, urin u plodnoj vodi. Ali i taj urin, ide iz krvi. A krv kao krv baš i nema specifičan okus - osim onaj po krvi. Ne kužim kakve veze ima slina u cijeloj ovoj priči, kada fetus ne isprobava svoju ili tuđu slinu. Jezični pupoljci su mu u kontaktu isključivo s njegovom plodnom vodom. Kojoj se mijenja sastav prema pišalini. Zapravo, mislim da nakon određenog vremena sve što ta plodna voda jest je urin.

A zašto osjetimo okus sline partnera nakon hrane? Sigurno ne jer slina kao slina ima ikakav okus. Pomiješana s onim što je ostalo među zubima, ili možda onim što se vraća iz jednjaka, želuca, eto, daje materijala za okušanje. Da, ne treba se sramiti pričati o biologiji, čovjeka. Dakle, sperma ili vaginalni iscjedak - ne znam da mijenjaju okus prema hrani koju čovjek pojede. Ako ga mijenjaju to je prema nekim drugim parametrima. Nisam doktor ili biolog, ne znam po kojima. Neću u to ulaziti.

Mislim da, rade se od hrane. Jer se krv radi od hrane. Pa ulazi u žlijezde, pa stanice luče sekrete. Ali krv - ona nema specifičan okus. Uvijek je slatkasta. Koliko god ljutih paprika pojela - krv mi neće biti začinjena, osjetno ljuća.

----------


## Beti3

Ja šumom, ti drumom. Ne razumijemo se  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Pokušajmo se razumjeti?

----------


## zutaminuta

Hoću reći, sve i da se mijenja okus krvi, odnosno pišaline, tako značajno ovisno o hrani, to nije isti onaj okus koji mi osjetimo kada pojedemo tu određenu namirnicu. Prođe cijeli naš organizam, cijeli fetusov organizam, dospije mu u usta, a majka brije da je fetus sada okusio jabuku i da će kasnije u životu voljeti taj okus. Ne ide to tako.  :Smile:  Pojedi kilu jabuka, ili ljutih paprika, pa testiraj - isprobaj okusiti svoj znoj, svoj iscjedak, svoju krv - neće biti okus jabuke. Bit će možda u slini, ako je zapeo komad jabuke iza četvorke, mada će se i to znatno razlikovati od friško zagrižene jabuke.

----------


## elor

sve sto mama pojede se najprije razgadi na ugljikohidrate, proteine i masti, dijete kroz mlijeko dobije proteine/UH/M a ne jabuku ili kiseli kupus. okus mlijeka je takav kakav je. dokazano je da slavonke imaju jednako mlijeko kao i dalmatinke bez obzira na kulen ili ribu. dijete uzme kroz mlijeko ono sto mu treba. ono sto je meni interesantno je to da ako se dijete rodi ranije npr sa 7 mjeseci, majcino mlijeko je tocno prilagođeno potrebama prerano rođenog dijeteta. nije li to super?

----------


## rutvica

ako češnjakom natrljaš stopala, dah će ti vjerojatno uskoro mirisati na češnjak - molekule ulaze u naš krvotok, a time i u ostatak našeg tijela i kroz probavni sustav i kroz kožu. mnoge ostaju nepromijenjene i takve postaju dio našeg tijela (što je problematično, ako su neprirodne i završe tamo gdje ne bi trebale biti). sve tjelesne izlučevine mijenjaju svoj sastav, a time i miris iz raznih razloga, pa tako i zbog prehrane. npr. sastav suza se mijenja ovisno o emotivnom stanju, a znoj nam može mirisati na češnjak. sastav mlijeka mijenja se ovisno o starosti djeteta, čestini i količini dojenja, mijenja se kroz jednan sešn dojenja i naravno ovisno o fizičkom i emoc stanju majke, te o tome što jede, kakv zrak udiše i sve to. 

ako crijevo ne izbacuje otpad na vrijeme, tvari koje su trebale biti izbačene apsorbiraju se u organizam. također, ako je stijenka crijeva upaljena ili oštećena postaje jače propusna, pa opet ulaze tvari koje ne bi trebale, a u tijelu se javlja reakcija na nepoznatu tvar ili ta tvar nepovoljno djeluje na naše tijelo, npr. imitira neki od hormona i sl. široka je to tema, ali poanta je da ako dijete ima problema s probavom ili alerg reakcijama apsolutno ima smisla i treba poraditi na svojoj prehrani sve dok dojimo. također ima smisla raditi na zacjeljivanju stijenke crijeva (manja propusnost za iritanse) i redovitosti probave. lako je naći info o tome online, u osnovi prati se djetetova reakcija i istražuje kako je već napisano, ali postoje namirnice koje su najčešći iritansi i namirnice koje djeluju protuupalno, pa se isplati pročitati.

----------


## zutaminuta

Samo, teško je znati razliku između alergije i nekog uzroka tehničke prirode, kao što sam rekla, beba ne zna podrignuti/prdnuti. Najlakše je čini se ovih dana sve proglasiti alergijom, a statistike kažu da vrlo, vrlo mali broj djece stvarno bude alergičan. Ovih dana je u trendu taj neki pretjeran strah od hrane.

Za smrad po češnjaku opet je kriva kemija.
http://www.livestrong.com/article/10...lic-body-odor/
Hoće li taj znoj imati okus, ne miris, po češnjaku - nekako sumnjam.

To s molekulama je jednostavno sve puno složenije od priče da one idu po našem tijelu, i rade nered.

----------


## rutvica

ali osjet mirisa veliki je dio osjeta okusa, zato sam to navela. sumporaste komponente čine dio mirisa češnjaka, yes, ne kužim skroz poantu linka, al ok. i da, naravno da nije tako jednostavno, ali neke molekule uistinu uđu u naš organizam nepromijenjene i rade nered na razne načine. 

a da je teško razlikovati, je, ali pod "problemima"  sam mislila na jače reakcije, tipa crvenila, naticanja, osipanje i sl., ne na prduckanje :D apsolutno sam protiv straha od hrane, samo za ljubav prema hrani  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Okus je okus. Miris je miris. Može ti izgledati isto dok jedeš hranu, ali ima stvari koje super miriše, a kad ih probaš pakao. Znam to jer sam loš kuhar. Stoput mi se desilo da sam već sva euforična napunila tanjur jer divno miriši i izgleda, a onda moram baciti u smeće jer je okus kao da sam čarape kuhala.

----------


## KrisZg

Zapelo mi za oko. Citala sam jednom o tome. Hrana ima utjecaj na okus i miris sperme i vaginalne sluzi pa cak i intimnog mirisa. 

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tanči

> Zapelo mi za oko. Citala sam jednom o tome. Hrana ima utjecaj na okus i miris sperme i vaginalne sluzi pa cak i intimnog mirisa. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk



Točno.
I ne samo to, već i ostale tjelesne izlučevine.
Npr. ja sam prošli tjedan primjetila da mi urin ima jak miris po acetonu i preplašila se jer to znači šećernu bolest i onda sam malo razmišljala što sam jela i sjetila se šparoga od ručka i to je to.
Naravno da je bilo sve ok sa šećerom, a miris je bio od šparoga s tim da neće svatko tako odreagirati, samo oni koji imaju taj probavni enzim i posljedica je miris urina na, kaže moj dr; sumpor, a meni to više vuče na aceton.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ali nema miris, okus prema specifičnoj namirnici. Nije da će ti znoj mirisati na jagode. Ili banane. Mirisat će na spojeve. Dijabetičari znaju imati onaj slatkasti miris, ketoni. Ali da će dijabetičar biti sladak kad se ljubiš s njim, ližeš ga. Teško.

Šparoge ne miriše na aceton. Ne kada su onako kuhane i pripremljene za hranu. Miriše neki spojevi iz njih, i to u kontaktu s enzimom kako kažeš. Vjerojatno postoje još neke namirnice koje bi dale isti taj miris mokraće. Zato mi je apsurdno govoriti kako točno određena hrana mijenja okus mlijeka, ili plodne vode. Točno određeni spojevi mijenjaju okus/miris nekih izlučevina, koji se mogu pronaći ili dobiti na razno razne načine.

----------


## zutaminuta

Mojoj maloj opako vonja iz usta poslije češnjaka. To nije isti miris kakav ima friški češnjak. Drugačije je. Takav miris, vonj, znam osjetiti kod ljudi nakon pijanstva. Neki spojevi, nešto u reakciji sa želučanom. 
Također, naranča zakiseli kaku moje male. Ali kakica ne miriši onako kao svježa naranča. Miriši na kiselinu. Jednako kiselo bude i od čini mi se ananasa. Sigurna sam da joj krv tada nije kiselija nego inače, niti vonja na češnjak. Krv ima nepromijenjen okus.

----------


## marta

Fetus u maternici pije plodnu vodu, a ne krv. A plodna voda mu je vjerojatno ko juhica koja ovisi o tome sta je mama jela kao i druge sluzave tekucine tijela, odnosno proizvodi sluznica.

----------


## zutaminuta

Plodna voda je urin, urin je otpad iz krvi. Vjerojatno je kao juhica. Samo, sumnjam da osjeti jabuku, pa krušku, pa žgance, i tako redom.

----------


## rutvica

Slozeni okus pojedinih namirnica ne postoji bez mirisa, miris je esencijalni dio okusa i bez njega ne mozemo prepoznati koju namirnicu jedemo, samo slatko, slano itd. 

O stvaranju okusnih navika in utero sve jednostavno pise, pa ne moramo nagađat  - ovdje

----------


## zutaminuta

U pravu ste. Svi.

----------


## Beti3

> U pravu ste. Svi.


Priznajem da mi je sinoć dosadilo pisati. No, evo, riješeno je.  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Čini se da sam uradila krasnu stvar (ironija) kada sam se prežderavala slatkim, jer mi je mala sada baždarena. Potrga se za bananama koje su sami šećer. Mogu samo zamisliti što će biti kada bake budu donosile čokolade.

----------


## Beti3

> Potrga se za bananama koje su sami šećer. Mogu samo zamisliti što će biti kada bake budu donosile čokolade.


Oko banane ne trebaš brinuti. Ona je izuzetno zdrava hrana.
Nutritivne informacije
Banana


*Količina u* 100 g

*Kalorije (kcal)* 88




*Masti* 0,3 g


Zasićene masne kiseline 0,1 g


Polinezasićene masne kiseline 0,1 g


Mononezasićene masne kiseline 0 g


*Kolesterol* 0 mg


*Natrij* 1 mg


*Kalij* 358 mg


*Ugljikohidrati* 23 g


Dijetna vlakna 2,6 g


Šećeri 12 g


*Bjelančevine* 1,1 g



Vitamin A
64 IU
Vitamin C
8,7 mg

Kalcij
5 mg
Željezo
0,3 mg

Vitamin D
0 IU
Vitamin B6
0,4 mg

Vitamin B12
0 µg
Magnezij
27 mg

----------


## KrisZg

Doista ne vidim problem u bananama. Mnoga djeca voce taknuti nece. Moja nisu jedna od tih. Samopouzdanje kod roditelja cini cuda.Ali to je neka druga tema.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------

